# Sassy's diagnosis



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I am posting for Susan cause she might need a break from the board for a little while. I want to start this off by asking a favor...please don't go searching the internet about this and posting all the info u find. there r many forms of this and it is a rare disease. there is a lot of false info out there and i dont want it to be in this post. the doctors are going to consult with ppl all over to make sure they know everything, so Sassy can have the best treatment. so please leave this thread for well wished and group hugs. thank you....


today Sassy got to meet her new doctor...he is even new to the school. I learned to today how great he was. i was able to be with her new student and help her be familiar with Sassy's case....then the doctor came by and I helped answer questions. His thought process was the same as mine...i didnt want to stay away from this mysterious neck pain that responded to pred...and that was what caught his attention too.....so next diagnositic step for him was he wanted to do a CSF tap. this is under anesthesia where they take a sample of the spinal fluid. Sassy pulled through like a champ...i came out of a horse eye surgery just as she was waking up. Well that was the test to answer the big mystery.

Sassy was diagnosed today with Granulomatous Meningoencephalitis...aka GME. this is a neurological disease where the immune system attacks the nervous system. prednisone helps treat the inflammation caused by this. there is a lot that isnt known about GME and there r different treatments. but basically sassy will be on steroids for the rest of her life. there r many forms of this disease and that is why i ask u not to go searching everything about it. Prognosis can vary in a large way, and no one needs to be scared about this. lets let the family and the doctors learn everything about this and wait for them to tell us what will happen next.








hope Sassy gets to eat some food soon as her meds start to go into effect, that way she will be back to her happy bouncy self. I am glad we finally have a diagnosis, and now Sassy can get back to feeling better.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so glad that Sassy will be back to herself soon.

"Get well soon, Sassy!!!!







, L.E.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

*sigh*







Susan, we're thinking about you and your family right now. This is a lesson for all of us. Appreciate our babies and their health.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know, Jaimie. 

Hugs to you Susan. [attachment=2435:attachment]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Its good to hear that Sassy has a diagnosis. I couldn't agree more with not searching the web and posting random stuff.







to Susan and her family.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

so glad that an answer has been found. i'll leave all the guesswork to the professionals, and just send professional hugs and prayers









noselicks to sassy, sadie, jolie, susan, and jaimie~~~~~

ann marie and the "whew...sassy, you better start eating and respond well to your meds!! i want you all better!" buttercup


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Get well soon, sweet Sassy.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Get well soon lil miss sassy.</span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was looking at her pictures today. OMG she is so cute







I will pray and pray and I'm sure she will be fine soon. It's good that you know what it is now. not knowing is the worse thing. 

Get well Sassy


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Jamie, thank you very much for posting this. From the bottom of my heart, thank you for all you have done for Susan, Sassy and the rest of us. You will make a wonderful vet and I know that you will find much success in your future.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i do want to say one thing....there is a difference b/w treatment and a cure....there is no cure for this disease...


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you for posting Jaimie. We will continue to pray for Sassy and Susan and family.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Sweet little Sassy. I am glad Susan, you finally know what is wrong and can start working towards the finish line. Hope little Sassy gets better soon, and enjoys her yummy treats again!







What a scary ordeal all of this is. You are lucky to be working with the best of the best docs out there. Hang in there!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad the question has finally been answered, and pray that sweet Sassy responds to her new meds and starts eating.














's to everyone who has helped Susan, Sassy, her family and Jaimie.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Our best wishes to little Sassy, Susan and all your family!
God bless you Jamie, the doctors and the new doc who made the diagnosis.







You guys, appart from being angels are so professional in everything you do.
I hope Sassy starts feeling better and have a "normal" life with no symptoms.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Susan, I am praying that the meds help Sassy back to her normal self. There are a lot of illnesses that can be controlled with meds. I am sorry any of this ever had to happen to you and your family.







I will keep you and Sassy in my prayers.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hugs to Susan and Sassy... I hope the meds kick in soon and Sassy feels better!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great big














to Sassy, Susan and the family. Thank you Jaimie for letting us know








I will continue to pray for Sassy and that she will respond very well to her treatment and return to her bouncy little self and enjoy a long and happy life with all who love her so very much


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, thank you so much for the update on Sassy. Can Sadie be tested since they are from the same litter, or do you need to wait until she shows symptoms.







to all of you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its not likely that sadie will get this..it is pretty rare


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Wishing Sassy a speedy recovery and to be back to her ole self soon.
[attachment=2443:attachment]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad that a dx has finally come, but I am sorry that Sassy will have to take medication for the rest of her life. I'm so glad that it is treatable and that our hero Jaimie is able to be involved. Get well soon sweet Sassy!! Hugs to Susan, Sassy, Jaimie, Sadie and Jolie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Susan, I'm not sure what to say. I know this isn't what you wanted to hear.





































If you ever need someone to talk to feel free to contact me.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm glad that you finally have a diagnosis, and I'm so sorry that it is something that cannot be cured, but hopefully with the meds, Sassy can still live a long normal life. We are all here for you and you will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

> I'm glad that you finally have a diagnosis, and I'm so sorry that it is something that cannot be cured, but hopefully with the meds, Sassy can still live a long normal life. We are all here for you and you will continue to be in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto... I will be praying for you both too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww...shux!!!!








Not the news I was hoping to hear...but still I am SO glad that you at least have an answer to this mystery now and that she can receive the needed treatment that will return her to her happy bouncy self!!!!
Big hugs to ALL of you!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My first Malt had GME. You've got my e-mail if you want to talk... I am so very sorry.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry I've been away for a while,Thank you for the up date. Sassy has been on my mind and in my prayers


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you Jamie, for the update and for being you!! You have been wonderful through this with Susan and Sassy and through perserverance and downright flawlessness...there is an answer.

Maybe it is not what was wanted but with the meds and Susan's love and the wonderful doctors Sassy will be home and jumping for joy soon.

Hugs to all of you and prayers always.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would like to say thank u jamie for posting and letting us know! I have been looking for updates everyday. The good news is that the mystery is over. The bad.. is that its not good news.









Susan.. My heart breaks for you... I cant imagin what your feelin right now... but i have a slight possibility...







your in my prayers.







Sassy... I hope you feel better real soon. You are an angel and a very special little girl to have a mommy that loves you as much as she does. bless your little heart. You will be in my prayers! Kodie sends lots of love as well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry that this has happened to Sassy; however, I am glad that you finally have a diagnosis. Now the Drs. can start their treatments and Sassy can be on her road to feeling better.

Thanks for the update Jaimie.....you are the BEST!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Jaimie.














to Susan and Sassy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Susan and Sassy I'm so sorry Sassy is so sick, but so glad you have a diagnosis to work with. I'm praying the treatment will be successful and Sassy will be eating again very soon. You and your family, fur and skin, are very special and I know Sassy will get the very best of care. You are surrounded by love both near and far, and will not be out of our thoughts and prayers for a moment.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Susan and Sassy I'm so sorry Sassy is so sick, but so glad you have a diagnosis to work with. I'm praying the treatment will be successful and Sassy will be eating again very soon. You and your family, fur and skin, are very special and I know Sassy will get the very best of care. You are surrounded by love both near and far, and will not be out of our thoughts and prayers for a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frosty's Mom,

You always know exactly what to say, thank you for that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mimi, it's scary how much you and I think alike sometimes!!! I had just sent her a PM telling her that exact thing!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can only imagine how difficult this has been for you. Thankfully you at least now know what is making your little Sassy so sick. I hope she responds to the treatment and that she home with you soon.








Carla & Shotzi


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Susan, 
I'm glad to hear there is finally a diagnosis for poor Sassy's ailment. I hope the meds do the trick and Sassy will be back to her self again as soon as possible.









Sassy,
Please, please, from all of us here at SM,


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The fact that a difinitive dx was made and treatment can be started is the main thing. I am, along with the others here, praying that little Sassy responds quickly to the treatment and she can be back home very soon.
I know from personal experience that the power of prayer is awesome, and you just take things one day at a time. None of us knows what tomorrow may bring... so focus on "today". I think little Sassy is a fiesty little girl and will respond nicely!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

None of us knows what tomorrow may bring... so focus on "today". 

Amen.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jaime, thank you for updating us and being such a rock for Susan and her family, and, of course, Sassy's advocate throught this ordeal.

Never underestimate the strength of these little white fluffs and their ability to live with a serious disease. My Lady is living proof of that.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Never underestimate the strength of these little white fluffs and their ability to live with a serious disease. My Lady is living proof of that.[/B]


Thats a very good thought!







Stay positive!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am very sorry you and your baby have to go through this. I hope Sassy is soon back to herself.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Jaimie thank you for the update and being there for little Sassy!! Your awesome!










Susan,
You and Sassy will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.














We are praying Sassy responds to treatment real soon and starts feeling better!!!

Big Hugs To Both of you


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Jamie I wish there were more people who care the way you do and Susan and Sassy I will continue to keep you in my thoughts


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I am sure you are relieved the questions are answered now and you can start to focus on Sassy's treatment. 

We are all thinking and praying for you whole family. I am sure Sadie is ready for Sassy to come home as well.

BIG HUGS


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, you and Sassy (and your family) will continue to be in my prayers. Hopefully, little Miss Sassy will respond well to the treatment and in a little while you won't be able to tell any difference.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh Susan... I know how scared you must be. I know the relief of finally having a diagnosis to work with though. No matter if it is not what you want to hear, at least you can begin to move forward, and you and the Drs can get Sassy back on her feet. Sending positive thoughts, and prayers your way


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Finally a diagnosis. That's a relief. At least now she will start to feel better even if it means continuous medications. Nobody likes to see their baby in pain. Big hugs to Susan and Sassy!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am glad for the update on Sassy







I hope all goes well and give my best to them and a hug to Sassy from me too







I am so sorry that they have had to go through this, but I am glad the Vet was able to find the cause and now continue on with treatment. Take care and I will be thinking of Sassy and sending good thoughts her way


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i guess i didnt mention that Sassy went home with her mom yesterday...she hasnt changed any since her first injection and a couple oral doses of pred. she did vomit an hour after each dosing and susan called me and i told her what she needed to do...so hopefully no more vomiting tomorrow.







to susan, sassy and family


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamie, Thank you for the update....it truly is appreciated.


Susan, Sassy and family, 

I am so sorry that the diagnosis turned out to be a lifetime of treatment...I know that you and all of us wanted an outcome that provided good health quickly and completely. I also know that it is hard to hear a diagnosis that encompasses the unknown and many years of treatment. 

You and your family have been through so much this year...and I am sure this is the worst....I pray that you continue to know that there are many people who care so deeply, even if they only know you from posts on the computer. We care!!!!!!! 

God will see you and Sassy through this....maybe not always in the way you expect but he will guide your way. 

I hope and pray that you feel the love we offer.
















Susan


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Susan, know that Sassy loves you and hang in there sweetie


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I agree with Missy'sMom on her comment about the power of prayer...I think it did alot already- Sassy has a diagnosis! While it's an incurable condition, at least its treatable. More and more prayers to Susan and Sassy that her treatment works and this little trooper can get back to her normal self.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Susan, I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. You've gone through so much the last few months. Thankfully, little Sassy has you for her mommy. She will get the best support and care any furbaby could possibly need or want. Feel better soon, lil girl!
















Jaime, you are amazing, both for your clinical skills and your caring ways. Kudos to you!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Jamie, Thank you for the update....it truly is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Susan, Sassy and family,
> ...


I couldn't express it any better. My love to you Susan, Sassy and family. Though we have never met personally I feel that you are not only my friend but family. Take care! ~ Jackie


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Hugs to you Susan, Sassy & family--


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My prayers and thoughts go out to you and Sassy.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Susan, Sassy will continue to be in my thoughts & prayers. I hope that she responds well to her treatment & is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When Lady was diagnosed with diabetes I read that the average life expectancy after diagnosis was only a year. We are now in our fifth year with this disease and Lady is still going strong.

A few years ago Waltham did a study on canine diabetes at their vet school in Australia which said that all diabetic dogs eventually go blind, most within the first 8 months. Lady had another complete eye exam a few months ago and her eyes are still perfect - no sign of cataracts or glaucoma or any vision loss. That little girl can still spot a crumb of food on the floor from across the room!

Three years ago her arthirtis was so bad she was screaming in pain and had to be walked in a sling. My vet took full xrays and told me that she had the bones of a much older dog and that if she was human, she would have to be put in a nursing home. She said I should start carrying her in a purse......

You should have seen her this morning, running up and down the hall, barking, because I was taking too long to make her breakfast! And trotting along on her morning walk!

Susan, believe that your Sassy can beat the odds, too. These little white angels get their strength from our love and I know how much you and your family love Sassy.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> When Lady was diagnosed with diabetes I read that the average life expectancy after diagnosis was only a year. We are now in our fifth year with this disease and Lady is still going strong.
> 
> A few years ago Waltham did a study on canine diabetes at their vet school in Australia which said that all diabetic dogs eventually go blind, most within the first 8 months. Lady had another complete eye exam a few months ago and her eyes are still perfect - no sign of cataracts or glaucoma or any vision loss. That little girl can still spot a crumb of food on the floor from across the room!
> 
> ...


That was touching, and you lifted my spirit!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My lhasa lived 4 more years after being diagnosed with diabetes and he did not die from diabetes. He was almost blind when he died, but his cataract was already there before he was diabetic.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope little Sassy will start feeling beter soon.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> Jaime, thank you for updating us and being such a rock for Susan and her family, and, of course, Sassy's advocate throught this ordeal.
> 
> Never underestimate the strength of these little white fluffs and their ability to live with a serious disease. My Lady is living proof of that.[/B]



I was thinking of Lady all while reading this thread about Sassy and thinking of the parallels. It is painful to have our babies have a chronic disease or illness but there are treatments today to relieve them of symptoms and manage the diseases that just weren't available not long ago. 

Pico and I send







to Susan and a Maltese kiss (is there anything else like it?) to Sassy with our best wishes for a long and fiesty life.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they r not 100% it is GME..but it is def. in the spinal cord....the attending doctor has been calling everyone and has been doing research..so hopefully we get a better outcome..keep the prayers coming!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Still sending thoughts and prayers for Sassy, Susan and all your family


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> they r not 100% it is GME..but it is def. in the spinal cord....the attending doctor has been calling everyone and has been doing research..so hopefully we get a better outcome..keep the prayers coming![/B]


Thanks for the update Jamie....our prayers continue here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> they r not 100% it is GME..but it is def. in the spinal cord....the attending doctor has been calling everyone and has been doing research..so hopefully we get a better outcome..keep the prayers coming![/B]


Gosh, Jaimie, that is good to hear... at least it seems like it from a non-medical person such as myself!! I'm not religious and haven't prayed very often, but as I told Susan, I found myself praying for Sassy this morning. She has stolen the hearts of so many of us here on SM.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know everyone is anxious to hear a report. Susan said it was OK for me to post an update.

Last evening, Susan had to go out for for a little while and left Sassy with her mother. She had called to see how Sassy was doing and found out that she had vomited. But..... here's the good part:

"I left my mother guarding Sassy and called to check. It was just so upsetting to hear that she had vomited! But when I got home things looked a little differently. What seemed to be regurgitated food was actually a huge hairball!!!!!! I saw a little pink rubberband it in and looked a bit closer and this wasn't food at all. She doesn't lick or bite at herself, so I wonder how long this hair has been sitting somewhere. Not to be gross, but it was size of a vienna sausage! So maybe this has contributed to her eating problem. After that, we noticed that she was steadier on her feet and moving around pretty well."

"My vet says that LSU suspects GME, but because of the lack of symptoms it is more of a guess than a certain diagnosis. Actually MRI is a better diagnostic than spinal tap. My vet is contacting a boarded neurologist that he knows for a consult. He doesn't want to give me any false hope, but he says this could be a GME-like problem that will resolve with steroids and not reappear. On the other hand, if it is GME than it will be fatal and it may progress slowly, as the dr. at LSU suggests, or very quickly. It may be necessary for us to go to Auburn for MRI. I really appreciate the various people that are working on this. Jaimie wrote this morning that she had talked to the doctor there and he is actively consulting with colleagues about it. "

"I have also heard from my breeder, as well as the breeder of Sassy's sire. I find great solace in their attitudes. I did a good job with my selection of breeder and I feel like they are there for me in my time of need."

P.S. Here's more good news that just now came in an email: "Sassy is much better now than she was yesterday."


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you K/C for the update and message from Susan, I will continue to pray that the diagnosis is better than the original for Sassy









Omg do you think that maybe that furball and rubber band could have been stopping Sassy from wanting to eat? I know that Scooby had a nut shell in his tummy last week and he was off color all day and into the next and we took him to the vet for a check. They couldn't find any apparent reason for his not feeling right but later that day he passed the nut shell and was immediately much better and happier. I don't know how he got that nut shell unless he picked it up outside or he could have found it on the floor downstairs here as I often crack nuts while on my computer, but I am very careful not to leave them on the floor if they drop, but I could have missed one.
I am so thankful he managed to pass it though without injury because it was a rather large piece.

I sure hope Sassy will start to at least eat on her own, that would be a good sign


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah too bad we cant blame it all on the hairball....but she is looking better today..so maybe tomorrow she will eat something.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she constantly licked her santa toy and susan thinks it was santa's beard..so she took all the santas away


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> she constantly licked her santa toy and susan thinks it was santa's beard..so she took all the santas away
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Aww....well, I hope see feels better.....minus the Santas that is...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hopefully this is a huge step toward a final diagnosis, and a huger (new word) step toward a complete recovery!!!!!! please tell susan i will continue my prayers and send hugs
















ann marie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update K/C's mom and Jaimie too! I'm praying for you guys!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the updates K/C's Mom and Jaime. I sure hope the hairball and band were the culprits, and that Sassy will bounce right back now.









If it is a more serious, long term condition - Let's hope it is treatable with a high quality of daily life for Sassy... Our Ozzy has been living with diabetes for three months now, and we have all adjusted to the routine of a diabetic diet with shots on an every-twelve-hours schedule (I have gotten quite nifty with the needle- me, an injection-a-phobic !







) . Here's to hoping our babies find continued health and happiness thanks to tender, loving care and the magic of modern medicine.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks K/C's Mom and Jaimie for the news. It seems to be encouraging news! It's funny they wouldn't see something that big on her X-Rays if it's been in her stomach this long. If it is something she just did recently it's encouraging that she used her mouth and swallowed the stuff. (I'm a glass half-full girl







) She is still at the top of my prayer list. Keep up the good work Sassy girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan I am praying for you, I want you to know that I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update Sher and Jaimie. Susan we will keep praying!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the next update will state Sassy has eaten 'something-good"..and kept it down!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Praying the next update will state Sassy has eaten 'something-good"..and kept it down![/B]


I am praying the same thing







.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I havent been on for a couple days and an update on Sweet Sassy was the first thread I looked for.Susan Im so sorry that this is happening to Sassy and you & your family.Just remember that your SM family is here for you and we have our arms wrapped around you and Sassy







Prayers will continue till our Sassy doesnt need them anymore,and the power of prayer is tremendous! Always,always remember we are all here for you








Thank you Jaimie,Sher for the updates.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Like some of the others, my time is short right now for SM, but I still find time to check in on Sassy's progress. I was so happy to see the update today that there has been some improvement. Remember when Tucker had Parvo, and we all kept up a vigil and prayers for him? Well, it's for Sassy now, so let's hope she has the same positive outcome.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sassy







from ZsaZsa


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. This is a difficult time for us. I will write more later, but for this morning I want to share with you that SASSY ATE FOOD. It was just a few tiny bites of steak, but she ate it and seemed to enjoy it. Who knows if she'll eat again, but it seems like a huge step to us. I appreciate each and every message, email, and PM. I hope that I'll continue to have good news to report.
Susan


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

*YAY SASSY ATE THIS MORNING!!!!*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What wonderful news!! It gave me goose bumps just to know she was interested in food and even took a couple of bites! Whoopy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yipee!!!







Yea!!! 







Wow!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO HOO!!!! another step in the right direction is a "giant step"!!!
The prayers will continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

*Omg what fantastic news YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE for Sassy*






























Great big







s to Susan too, you must be over the moon


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh that's such great news!!





















Good job Sassy girl!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*Woo-hoo!! YAY SASSY!! *


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

FANTASTIC





















I am just so glad for her. I needed some really good news this morning.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

We need To get that girl more steak!!














!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

What WONDERFUL news!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WOOOOOHOOOO,YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GO SASSY!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, this is so good to hear!







I have been thinking so much of Sassy! I will continue to pray for her!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Can you see me doing a happy dance? Sassy...you made our day!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

<div align="center">




































*What good news!!!*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Unless I take them away, Cassie will strip the fuzz off those little tennis balls. They both like to rip the fuzz/hair off their toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brinkley does that too!









Her eating on her own is GREAT news!!!
I will keep the thoughts and prayers going for ya'll!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

This is the BEST news!!! You go Sassy!!!! Were all praying and sending the best thoughts your way!!!














To All Of You!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thata' Girl


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

<span style="color:#FF6666">







AWESOME NEWS! EAT, SASSY, EAT!!!







</span>


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh what wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for Susan and Sassy!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Go Sassy!







Go Sassy


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so glad that everything has been getting better for Sassy


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan and Jaimie, thank you so much for the update on Sassy. It is such a relief that Sassy has eaten and I hope and pray that she continues to make progress and that we find out about this spinal problem. Big







to all of you.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I was so happy to read that Sassy ate something. Hopefully little bites will lead to bigger bites!!
We will all keep our fingers crossed!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yayyyyyy Sassy!!! Let's keep hoping for improvement!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm SO glad to hear that







Yet another step forward!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What wonderful new about Sassy eating!!! I have been checking daily for updates and was so happy to see that she has made a little progress







I will be praying that she will continue to improve a little more each day. Thank you Jaimie for your updates, and







to you Susan & Sassy.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

GOOD NEWS!!! ONE STEP AT A TIME AND ONE DAY AT A TIME.
YOU GO SASSY GIRL!!! HUGS TO SUSAN, SASSY & FAMILY AND JAIMIE! WE WILL KEEP PRAYING FOR MORE GOOD NEWS, A LITTLE AT A TIME UNTIL OUR GIRL IS DOING GREAT!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

go sassy go sassy











































it's your birthday it's your birthday























who doesnt love a steak dinner?!?!? 

noselicks and peanut butter kisses from a buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I am soooo happy she is eating!




























I hadn't been on here for awhile, but I want you to know that you and Sassy will be in my thoughts and prayers.







I can not imagine. So so so glad to hear she is eating!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I could not wait for the day that you'd say she ate something! Yay! This is great news! The hairball thing sounds promising, who knows what that could have been doing in her little system, right (meaning while in the hospital and not feeling well)? And also she hadnt been playing with her santas for weeks, right? so this is an old problem it sounds like. I am thrilled to hear she seems to be perking up. Way to go!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I haven't been on here since Friday and I was so eager to see how Sassy was doing. I am so glad that she has eaten something on her own. YAY SASSY!!! I hope that things continue to improve. I'm so sorry for all that you have been going through. I have been and will continue to pray for Sassy as so many others on here are doing. Get better Sassy, we love you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a great way to start a Monday morning! Keep it up Sassy girl!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

YAY Sassy!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Hugs to sassy, to sassy's mommy, but great that you were able to find the diagnosis.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Hip Hip
HOOORRRAYYYY!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Is there any update on Sassy ? Is she still eating ? I hope so.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your continued prayers on Sassy's behalf. She has eaten, but she is not eating.....if that makes sense. She eats a little bit for me each morning and each day she is eating more and more. I am still tube feeding, because she is so extremely thin. The only time that she is hungry is in the morning and I give her as much as she will eat and then supplement with the tube. During the day she shows little interest in food, but I am encouraged because she'll eat in the morning. Progress is very slow, but she is seems to improve a tiny bit each day. We are in the process of waiting for LSU to work with Auburn to schedule an MRI. There is some discussion as to whether she actually has the GME or something similar, but less serious. The MRI may provide a better diagnostic tool. I am afraid to hope, yet we all feel that it is important to do what we can to diagnose and treat appropriately for whatever problem she has.....Please continue to keep us in your prayers as we have far to go.
Susan and family


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, you and Sassy will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your whole family is in my prayers..


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I am still praying for Sassy every day and will continue to do so.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good Girl Sassy! Keep up that eating!







I am looking forward to that MRI result. I still pray for her every time I think about her all day. Hang in there Susan. You are a wonderful Mommie.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll pray for Sassy for as long as it takes...she's a special little girl with soooo many people who love her!!














Susan, Sassy is so fortunate to have you as her mommy, and you're just as fortunate to have her!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I'm just checking in to say I am still praying for Sassy to continue to improve and eat, I sure hope the MRI goes well too







Hang in there Sassy you are one very brave and courageous little girl









Special







to Susan and family too, you have all been through so much


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I think that the fact that she is eating in the mornings is a positive thing or that is how I want to look at it. Sassy, you, and your family remain in my thoughts and prayers during this trying time.







Julia


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At least she starts eating if it is only a little. I hope the MRI will finally tell what's wrong.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, you can count on my prayers on a continuous basis for our little "Sassy". I pray that the MRI will give us the information we need to get our little girl completely better. My heart goes out to you and your family. You are very special. Take care all of you. ~ Jackie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan,
I am so happy to hear Sassy is eating in the morning. Hopefully you'll get some answers from the MRI. I'll keep you and Sassy in my thoughts.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

All our prayers will continue until Sweet Sassy is back to her ole self!I also pray Susan for you to take care of yourself through this trying difficult time.God Bless you and your family


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Hi everyone,
> Thanks for your continued prayers on Sassy's behalf. She has eaten, but she is not eating.....if that makes sense. She eats a little bit for me each morning and each day she is eating more and more. I am still tube feeding, because she is so extremely thin. The only time that she is hungry is in the morning and I give her as much as she will eat and then supplement with the tube. During the day she shows little interest in food, but I am encouraged because she'll eat in the morning. Progress is very slow, but she is seems to improve a tiny bit each day. We are in the process of waiting for LSU to work with Auburn to schedule an MRI. There is some discussion as to whether she actually has the GME or something similar, but less serious. The MRI may provide a better diagnostic tool. I am afraid to hope, yet we all feel that it is important to do what we can to diagnose and treat appropriately for whatever problem she has.....Please continue to keep us in your prayers as we have far to go.
> Susan and family[/B]


Susan,

I am so glad to hear that Sassy has eaten something!! I have faith in the MRI as I think its a great tool when read by a radiologist. Please keep us updated.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We now have an MRI scheduled for Wednesday, February 15 at Auburn. We'll be consulting with a neurologist there. I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey that's great! It must be hard to get in there. So glad you were able to get in.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

Sassy has been in my prayers since this all began and she will remain there....along with the whole family and those caring for her.

It is truly amazing that my mind wanders to your little angel throughout the day...usually pretty quickly after I wake and most nights as I fall asleep. I have never met you or her....but you have totally become part of my life. I hope and pray everyday that you all are doing well at that moment. God will see you through this. And all your friends here on SM will be here cheering you and little Sassy Girl on as she improves.

Hugs and Kisses

Susan


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am glad that you are able to get the MRI scheduled so soon but it will seem so long to get the results. Susan, you all are still in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that Sassy is still eating on her own in the mornings and doesn't loose any more weight.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Still thinking about you and Sassy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Many of you have been faithfully following Sassy's ordeal and I want to share the good news....Sassy didn't have to have the tube feeding this morning because she ate enough on her own! It all started last night. Sadie had her annual shots yesterday and I was giving her the correct dosage of baby aspirin and brought up a piece of deli meat to wrap it in. I noticed that Sassy sat up in her bed when I can into the room. Normally she turns away from food unless it is in the morning. After giving Sadie her pill, I offered Sassy a piece of the turkey and she gobbled it right down! I got more and was talking to my husband while holding a large piece in my hand. That little stinker grabbed the big piece out of my hand and wolfed it down too! I didn't want to over indulge her last night, but his morning she ate a good size piece of chicken and some more turkey with her Prednisone inside. Not wanting to give her too much I decided to skip the feeding with the tube. This is the first really positive news regarding food since January 3. What a rush!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

So glad to hear that Sassy got her appetite back!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW Susan,








Terrific news!!! I am so happy for Sassy girl and you and your fanily. Positive thoughts keep going your way!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

to Sassy







get better little girl


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That is wonderful news!!!














Can't wait for more!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The first posts I look for when I sign in are Sassy's. It's great that she is starting to show more interest in food. I hope you are able to skip more and more of the tube feedings.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow!!!! Fabulous, fabulous news!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

yay!!! I am so glad you posted. I am always waiting for news!!

way to go sassafrassy!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wonderful, wonderful! Sassy you just made my day!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> yay!!! I am so glad you posted. I am always waiting for news!!
> 
> way to go sassafrassy!
> 
> ...


ditto for me...Yay Sassy...You go girl!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO HOO!!! You keep it up little Sassy girl!!!! Show everybody that you are heading to the mend!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yay Sassy














Keep eatin'!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ah that wonderfull news. Thanks for updating us... 
this put a smile on my face.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sassy's thread is also the first I go to hoping for more news. That girl was hungry and wanted some REAL food. You keep eating little miss Sassy. Prayers are still coming your way Susan.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is fantastic news, the power of so many prayers just had to be heard.
Way to go Sassy























And a few more for Susan















Thanks so much for the good news, it's made my day


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Yay Sassy!!!!





















You made my day!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

You must have been in tears!! I'm so excited for you both!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

What a relief and a wonderful sign that she is eager to eat now.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Many of you have been faithfully following Sassy's ordeal and I want to share the good news....Sassy didn't have to have the tube feeding this morning because she ate enough on her own! It all started last night. Sadie had her annual shots yesterday and I was giving her the correct dosage of baby aspirin and brought up a piece of deli meat to wrap it in. I noticed that Sassy sat up in her bed when I can into the room. Normally she turns away from food unless it is in the morning. After giving Sadie her pill, I offered Sassy a piece of the turkey and she gobbled it right down! I got more and was talking to my husband while holding a large piece in my hand. That little stinker grabbed the big piece out of my hand and wolfed it down too! I didn't want to over indulge her last night, but his morning she ate a good size piece of chicken and some more turkey with her Prednisone inside. Not wanting to give her too much I decided to skip the feeding with the tube. This is the first really positive news regarding food since January 3. What a rush![/B]



Susan, that is really great news!!!! I am very happy for you and Sassy.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Susan, that is such wonderful news.







I am sure it was tempting to just keep giving her more and more. We can all cry tears of JOY now


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is wonderful news.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so great Susan!! I'm so happy that Sassy is eating!!! Keep it up cutie pie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow,absoulutly WONDERFUL














Keep it up Sassy


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Sassy!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Sassy is doing today.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah!!! Just the kind of good news I needed this morning. I'm so happy for you Susan. You keep it up Sassy, we look forward to you returning to eating, and all the other great stuff you little fur babies do to brighten our world. Prayers will continue.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wonderful news. Hope she keeps it up,

Chloe, Katie and their Mom send hugs and kisses to that Sassy Girl























Lynda


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so happy for you and Sassy. This is great news!









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so glad to hear Sassy is doing much better I am keeping her in my thoughts and Prayers


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of Sassy and wondering how things are going...is she still eating on her own?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> Thinking of Sassy and wondering how things are going...is she still eating on her own?[/B]


Me too...wondering about Sassy today...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good morning everyone. Sassy's MRI is scheduled for Feb. 15 at Auburn. Since she is progressing each day we hope that she will gain a little weight before the procedure, as she will have to be under anesthesia. She continues to eat sporatically. Yesterday she ate chicken twice, but vomited after the eating in the evening. I think it was just too much, too fast. I have been able to skip several tube feedings in the last week and consider that to be real progress. She shows no interest in most foods, but when we find something that appeals to her it feels like a victory. Her main progress is in her behavior. Instead of laying around all day, she folllows me from room to room and she is barking quite a bit more. She is very steady on her feet and all symptoms following the spinal tap have resolved. I still find that she is kind of stiff when picked up so I am most interested in getting the results of the MRI. Thanks again for checking on her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I check every day that post to see how she is doing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Good morning everyone. Sassy's MRI is scheduled for Feb. 15 at Auburn. Since she is progressing each day we hope that she will gain a little weight before the procedure, as she will have to be under anesthesia. She continues to eat sporatically. Yesterday she ate chicken twice, but vomited after the eating in the evening. I think it was just too much, too fast. I have been able to skip several tube feedings in the last week and consider that to be real progress. She shows no interest in most foods, but when we find something that appeals to her it feels like a victory. Her main progress is in her behavior. Instead of laying around all day, she folllows me from room to room and she is barking quite a bit more. She is very steady on her feet and all symptoms following the spinal tap have resolved. I still find that she is kind of stiff when picked up so I am most interested in getting the results of the MRI. Thanks again for checking on her.[/B]


Susan, thank you so much for the update. I'm so glad she is a doing better in many ways. I think of you both so often.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update Susan. Sassy will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Susan for the update on Sassy. I'm glad she is showing some improvement in some ways. Will continue to keep all of you in prayer.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so glad she's improving steadily! It certainly is encouraging, but I'm glad you are doing the MRI. This is all such a mystery. If these little ones could only talk and say where it "hurts" and how they do feel! We just have to go with what we do know and do our best for them. That is exactly what you've done and she is soooo lucky to have you!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update Susan. I'm so glad to hear that Sassy is improving little by little. I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the update Susan, I will keep hoping and praying that Sassy can continue to improve


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

It is always uplifting to check this thread and read some good news about Sassy. I am glad things seem to be looking positive. I pray for good MRI results.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update! Sounds like each day she is a bit better,that is good news


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update Susan. I'm so glad that there has been improvement with Sassy.







I check this thread everyday hoping that there is good news. You're in our thoughts everyday!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Glad to see she is getting around better. This is the first place I come to see how she is doing.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is such great news!







She's probably very glad to beable to start following you around again!







Keep these posts coming...I love hearing the good news!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear Sassy continues to improve. I think of her each day and will keep you and her in my thoughts.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good morning! I would like to share the happy news that SASSY ATE DOG FOOD THIS MORNING!!!!! This is a huge step forward. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks again for all the well wishes!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_WOOOHOOOO Yeah Sassy!




























_Susan that is a huge step in the right direction. Thanks so much for that update.Prayers still coming!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWW







Go Sassy GO!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Good morning! I would like to share the happy news that SASSY ATE DOG FOOD THIS MORNING!!!!! This is a huge step forward. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks again for all the well wishes![/B]


Oh, that is just wonderful. I really appreciate your letting us know!!! WOW!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, that is HUGE! I am so glad that Sassy is making progress. Let's hope all goes well for her MRI.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

If that won't put a smile on your face, I don't know what will! Way to go Sassy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> Good morning! I would like to share the happy news that SASSY ATE DOG FOOD THIS MORNING!!!!! This is a huge step forward. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks again for all the well wishes![/B]


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy





















So happy for you guys and Sassy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness!! That is fantastic!!














I'm so happy for both of you!! !!














Yay Sassy!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

YAY thats the best b-day present ever!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yay! Thats great news! Good Job Sassy and Keep up the Good work!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Wonderful news, Susan & Sassy. You keep going Sassy. We are all praying and rooting for you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sassy is just too cute







I'm really glad she is getting better. I keep praying .....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

GOOD FOR YOU SASSY, YOU GO GIRL









LOVE AND







FROM CHLOE AND KATIE


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Good morning! I would like to share the happy news that SASSY ATE DOG FOOD THIS MORNING!!!!! This is a huge step forward. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks again for all the well wishes![/B]


WOO-HOO!! GOOD girl, Sassy!!!







That's F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That's great news!!! Thanks for the update. Yay Sassy!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

YAY














Such great news!! Keep up the progress Sassy!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, what wonderful news. You two keep up the good work.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh that is such great news!! Keep it up Sassy!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is fantastic news, thanks for letting us know Susan, Sassy you go girl


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> If that won't put a smile on your face, I don't know what will! Way to go Sassy!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


I was thinking the same thing. Yea!!


----------



## Anne25 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Susan!

First let me say I am very sorry Sassy seems to have GME. I also own a dog who was diagnosed with GME four months ago, so I know what you are going threw. I just wanted to tell you, that even through GME is a horrible disease that someone not experiencing it on his own could hardly emagine, there are some new treatment options that are very promising. I know this topic was intended for support only, but I would like to let you know that there is a treatment with immunosurpresive drug called Cyclosporine, that is very effective in GME. Our maltese is geting it twice daily and is getting very well, so I thought I should let you know. None of other treatments is going to prevent new infection and Prednisolon will not be effective for a long time!

Hope you do not mind me posting this info, for me helping Sassy seems more important than the intend of the topic.. sorry.

With best wishes, Anne


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

right now we r waiting on the MRI to give us a better idea whether it is GME or not...right now they r leaning towards it not being GME. They dont want to start treating with the big guns until they are more sure of their diagnosis.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> right now we r waiting on the MRI to give us a better idea whether it is GME or not...right now they r leaning towards it not being GME. They dont want to start treating with the big guns until they are more sure of their diagnosis.[/B]


Will the MRI be read by a radiologist?? I think it makes a big difference.. I hope Sassy is doing better


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150981
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Everyone,
Sassy and Sadie and I are in Jackson and we are leaving in a few hours to head over to Auburn. Sassy's MRI is at 10:00 tomorrow morning and she will be at the clinic for most of the day. Please keep us in your thoughts and send positive energy and prayers for a good result.

Sassy has gained 1/2 pound in the last few weeks. She is only getting tube fed 2x per day (down from 4) and that is mainly to make sure she gains weight. She is eating her Redbarn dog food nicely in the morning and the evening and seems eager for boiled chicken any time that I offer it. She isn't interested in kibble, but I can live with that for the time being. Her activity level has increased with the weight gain and she seems to be doing very well. She is still not playing with Sadie, but there is more interest, much to Sadie's delight.

Thanks for each PM and email. I'll catch up with all of them when I get back home. Think of us tomorrow....we can use all the good vibes and prayers.

Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Hey Everyone,
> Sassy and Sadie and I are in Jackson and we are leaving in a few hours to head over to Auburn. Sassy's MRI is at 10:00 tomorrow morning and she will be at the clinic for most of the day. Please keep us in your thoughts and send positive energy and prayers for a good result.
> 
> Sassy has gained 1/2 pound in the last few weeks. She is only getting tube fed 2x per day (down from 4) and that is mainly to make sure she gains weight. She is eating her Redbarn dog food nicely in the morning and the evening and seems eager for boiled chicken any time that I offer it. She isn't interested in kibble, but I can live with that for the time being. Her activity level has increased with the weight gain and she seems to be doing very well. She is still not playing with Sadie, but there is more interest, much to Sadie's delight.
> ...



I hope you and the girls have a safe journey, and that you get some good news for Sassy.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am glad that Sassy is getting stronger. I wish you all a safe and successful journey. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this trying time. Julia


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Susan.







Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

_*Susan, good luck to Sassy tomorrow. 
You both are in my thoughts daily.*_


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I will be thinking of you and Sassy tomorrow.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be sending good thoughts for you three tomorrow!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and energy your way!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Have a safe trip and I will continue to keep you in my daily prayers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Still saying our prayers on this end...I hope all is well with Sassy and Sadie too! Have a safe trip.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad to hear she is still improving. Have a safe trip, will be praying for and thinking about you guys.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Will have you and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was so happy to see that the tube feeding are down form 4 to 2 and Sassy continues to eat the other meals..and the weight gain is so good to see!
Will certainly be keeping the prayers going for "our" little Sassy!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay for the weight gain and eating on her own more!!! We will take every little step in the positive direction!!!
My thoughts and prayers will be with you tomorrow!!!
Be safe!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What great news that Sassy is eating better and actually gaining some weight, that has to be a very good sign















I am sending positive thoughts and prayers for Sassy on her big day tomorrow and I wish you all a safe trip and return home, with good news as well


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear that Sassy continues to improve. The weight gain is marvelous news. I hope she kepps on getting better.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sassy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Crossing all fingers and toes and praying for good results!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Really hoping for some good news soon. Prayers continue for sweet Sassy.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

a big hug for sassy







praying for a good result and much more better condition.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Susan called me around 2pm and they were on their way home. They didn't do the MRI on Sassy because on her neuro exam she was already showing more signs to confirm that it is either GME or Necrotizing meningoencephalitis of Maltese. both of which arent great. Since Sassy is doing well on the pred they are going to try to decrease her dose to see how she does. All we can hope for now is that the pred keeps her going for a long time. Sorry I didn't have better news


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear there is not better news.














Hopefully the prednisone will keep her going for a long time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, my heart ackes for you. I will keep praying,


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry it wasn't better news.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry that there wasn't better news.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I am so very sorry and saddened to hear the latest update.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I too am so very sorry it wasn't good news, let's pray that the Pred will give her a long and happy life


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Don`t give up hope, let`s stay positive and keep the prayers coming for a long and happy life for precious Sassy!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Don`t give up hope, let`s stay positive and keep the prayers coming for a long and happy life for precious Sassy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. My thoughts and prayers are with Susan, Sassy and Jamie.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry Susan. I hope the pred. helps

Big hugs to you and Sassy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Susan, I am just sick you do not have a better diagnosis! I will continue to pray Sassy will somehow continue to improve and prove the drs. wrong.









Love to you and your family and little Sassy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know we had all hoped for a more positive report, but I want to say that the power of prayer can be awesome.. 
I know from experience. Missy' was dx with TCC of the bladder.. the prognosis is normally not good for this type cancer. . Due to her diabetes and heart murmur it was felt that chemo was not a good option.
So I was left with just pallative care and hope, and lots of prayers. A pooch with this TCC normally doesn't make it to 1 year.... 90-120 days more common. The few ones that make it a year usually have had chemo included. 
I'm saying this because Missy was at 1 year 9 months when she passed and it was NOT even the cancer that took her. Even the "experts" were amazed she did so very well for so very long and still was having no distressfrom the cancer. I truly believe the prayers from people all over the world is what helped my little girl to defy the odds.
So little Sassy has prayers going out like crazy...this little fiesty girl has a great chance to defy the odds too!!
She already has been showing signs of much improvement... eating so much better on her own.. gaining weight.. yes.. this little girl can have a good life ahead... and if love and prayers can do the trick Sassy is well "equipped".
God bless you little sassy and give you healing!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

I am sorry to hear the diagnosis is confirmed.







Big hugs to you, Sassy, Sadie, Jolie and your family.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Don`t give up hope, let`s stay positive and keep the prayers coming for a long and happy life for precious Sassy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, we will continue to pray for your little Sassy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww...







My prayers are still with you and your family Susan... and Sassy girl!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hugs to sassy, susan, and family. continued prayers for a recovery and many, many years to come with the help of the pred. 

noselicks, miss sassy, noselicks from a buttercup.

ann marie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> I know we had all hoped for a more positive report, but I want to say that the power of prayer can be awesome..
> I know from experience. Missy' was dx with TCC of the bladder.. the prognosis is normally not good for this type cancer. . Due to her diabetes and heart murmur it was felt that chemo was not a good option.
> So I was left with just pallative care and hope, and lots of prayers. A pooch with this TCC normally doesn't make it to 1 year.... 90-120 days more common. The few ones that make it a year usually have had chemo included.
> I'm saying this because Missy was at 1 year 9 months when she passed and it was NOT even the cancer that took her. Even the "experts" were amazed she did so very well for so very long and still was having no distressfrom the cancer. I truly believe the prayers from people all over the world is what helped my little girl to defy the odds.
> ...


I can't add much more or say it better than Terry except to tell you how very sorry I am. My heart goes out to you.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry that the news was not what we had hoped for. We will continue to pray for all of you and especially Sassy that she will continue to do well with the pred and have many more years of a happy life. Prayer avails much and I will continue to pray for her daily.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan and Family

I know how hard it must be to have so many things happen in such a short period of time...God seems to be giving you your share all at once, but please know that through all of this there is hope...so many here have said that prayer works and I believe it does. 

We all will be praying for your little Sassy girl...as well as for you and your whole family...

May God bring to you, your family and Sassy better health, less stress, more joy and continued love.

Susan


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I am not sure what to say except I will keep your family and Precious Sassy in my prayers.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I will continue to pray for Sassy and you and your family.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My prayers and thoughts will continue for Sassy and all of your family. Wishing you much peace. ((hugs))


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Susan,Im so sorry about the lastest update.We will all continue to pray for our Sassy Girl and prayer is most powerfull.Our thoughts and prayers are with you daily


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear about the diognosis, I did read up on what Lady Monatava mentioned and I was heartbroken on reading about these diseases. I pray that Sassy can remain stong and have a good quality of life. I cannot imagine how you feel having to go through this and having to watch your little girl go through this. Again,I am so sorry.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Susan, I'm so sorry to hear about Sassy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so sorry Susan.







Our thoughts and prayers will continue for Sassy, you and your family.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone,
As you might imagine, our trip to Auburn did not yield the results that we had hoped for. The Neurologist did an exam and was prepared to do the MRI and CSF tap, but because Sassy has been on the Prednisone for 3 weeks, he indicated that those tests would likely give us a false negative. In fact she has some small neurological deficits and based on that exam and the diagnostics that were done at LSU, he concurred that she has encephalitis and almost certainly either GME or NME. He tells us that about 1/3 of the dogs respond to the Prednisone, can be weaned off of it and live for some years with no further problem. Another 1/3 will respond for a time to steroids and then will begin to decline. The other 1/3 never respond to steroids and usually live only a week or two. We know that Sassy is not in the last 1/3. Now we must hope that the improvements that she has made in recent weeks will put her in the first 1/3 and she can eventually be weaned off of Prednisone, or take a very small dosage to maintain a good quality of life for some time. Meanwhile a new member to SM has sent me the name of a Neurologist at another teaching hospital that is having some success with a different drug. I have written to this Vet and hope to hear from him very soon. Aside from Sassy's diagnosis, the most concerning thing that we heard yesterday is that the Neurologist is seeing increased numbers of maltese with NME. This is not exactly the same, but similar to a terrible problem that Pugs have. I believe that form of encephalitis is called Pug Dog Encephalitis. The Vet says that Yorkies and Maltese are showing up in increasing numbers with a similar disease. While no genetic link has been proven, he feels there is almost certainly a genetic problem involved. Believe me, this disease is not something that you want to have to deal with!

Your words of concern and encouragement mean so much to me. I am broken hearted that my sweet Sassy has such a guarded prognosis. At this point we are choosing to take this one day at a time. I will continue to work on Sassy's weight gain and I am going to talk to my vet to see what I can do about bathing and grooming. We will research other treatments, but ultimately we are going to do everything we can to give Sassy the best quality of life for as long as we can. In no way are we giving up, but it is important that we be realistic about the disease that we are dealing with. 

Again, we so appreciate all of the prayers and the thoughtful and loving posts.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My heart aches and I am wiping tears as I read your post.








I hope that the other neurologist has some encouraging words and perhaps this other drug will do the trick for Sassy as well.
Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way.








traci


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, thank you so much for the detailed update. Last night after LadyM posted I found myself totally sobbing over this as I had really thought that it would turn out to be something less serious. 

I am really glad to hear, though, that there is definitely a chance she could beat this and that is great news about the neurologist. This board is the greatest and thank you to the new member for already jumping in to help!!

As always, my thoughts are with Sassy and your human and canine family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan, thank you for your update, I will continue to pray that Sassy is in the catagory where she can continue to improve and enjoy a good quality and long life


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I may have sounded more optimistic than I should have about the dogs that respond to steroids and can be weaned off of them. While they may live for some years with the disease, it is probably safe to say that they are not likely to live to the normal life expectancy that a healthy maltese would enjoy. Since some of you have done some research, I should also say that Sassy has not yet had any seizures or circling that is often associated with the disease. I HOPE that we have caught onto it in the early stages and will be able to have a better result from having started treatment already.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am so sorry about Sassy. I hope this new vet agrees to treat her and she responds well to the new medication.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Susan ,Thank you for the update.My heart is heavy for you and your family,I think I can safely say your SM family has shed many a tear for you & Sassy.Will continue praying for Sweet Sassy and your family


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan I was hoping that the news would be more positive for Sassy and I am so sorry that you all are having to go through this. Will she still have to use a feeding tube? Maybe it was caught early enough and she will make medical history. I continue to send my thoughts, prayers and love your way. Julia


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

HI SUSAN I JUST READ YOUR WHOLE ORDEAL WITH YOUR LITTLE SASSY I'M NEW TO THIS GROUP AND 
I JUST DON'T HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS I JUST WANT TO TELL YOU THAT I HAVE ALOT OF FAITH IN GOD
AND I'LL BE PRAYING FOR YOUR BEBE. I CAN SEE JUST BY READING ALL THE REPLYS EVERYONE IS BEING BY YOUR SIDE. AND IN BETWEEN TEARS AND HAPPINESS, WAITING FOR GOOD NEWS SHOWING THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE RECEIVED SHOULD GIVE YOU REASONS TO 
HANG IN THERE GIRL. I REALLY DON'T KNOW YOU BUT ONE THING IS CLEAR TO ME YOU ARE VERY SPECIAL TO EVERYONE HERE. ROSIE AND I WANT TO SEND A BIG HUG AND KISS TO YOU AND YOUR BABY SASSY AND KEEP UP THE POSITIVE ATTITUDE SWEETY .
AND LET US KNOW HOW SASSY IS DOING. 
WAITING FOR EVEN BETTER NEWS WE WILL BE.
ROSIE AND BABI.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you Susan for the update. I am so sad this his happening to little Sassy.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Big big hugs to you and Sassy, Susan. I am thinking of you.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Our hugggssss and prayers are with Sassy !!
She will be better soon


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I may have sounded more optimistic than I should have about the dogs that respond to steroids and can be weaned off of them. While they may live for some years with the disease, it is probably safe to say that they are not likely to live to the normal life expectancy that a healthy maltese would enjoy. Since some of you have done some research, I should also say that Sassy has not yet had any seizures or circling that is often associated with the disease. I HOPE that we have caught onto it in the early stages and will be able to have a better result from having started treatment already.[/B]


Be optimistic ! it works. Don't get discouraged, You have a lot of friends here and we are all praying everyday. God will hear us.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big hugs to you Susan and Sassy.
 













We will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan, please know how much I will continue to pray for Sassy and her loving family, that you all will have much more time together. I can only look at my Lady who continues to go strong at age 10 and amaze her vets and say "Believe".


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Sending hugs and prayer for you and Sassy.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!! Little Sassy is fighting and so are the rest of us, i think of that precious baby everyday and my dad always said that the mind is very powerful so let`s send strong positive thoughts and lots of prayers. Keep up hope and enjoy her as much as you can every moment!!!


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

hi susan how are you today honey? and how is sassy feeling?
is she eating better today? we are praying for both of you to get through this.
i know it must be very hard but sweety have faith. you know you have all of us here
holding your hand. we give you our strengh and our sinsere wishes for your sassy
to keep improving day by day.
may god bless you and sassy.
love, rosie and babi.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Susan, Sassy and family, you're all in my prayers!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy and I wish you well,sweet Sassy.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Still thinking about you and Sassy. Only way to take things is a day at a time.


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Susan I was thinking of Sassy and I'm still praying for her well being.
please let us know how she is feeling.
we Love you little Sassy.








Rosie and Babi.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes! Sassy is doing nicely. She saw the vet yesterday for her weekly check and she has gained nearly half a pound. The vet was thrilled! While her prognosis is guarded, we have found several neurologists who are considered experts in the treatment of GME and we are consulting with them about our options. She is looking forward to a visit this weekend from Dr. Jaimie!

We are taking things one day at a time. She is eating very well and the feeding tube may not have to be in much longer......


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan,

That is certainly good news. I'm so glad Sassy continues to improve. I will keep you both in my thoughts.

















Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was so happy to see little Sassy is continuing to gain weight and doing well! The prayers still going out for her to continue the good response to the med.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, thank you so much for the update. You guys have been on my mind and I can't think of anything I'd rather wake up to than your encouraging report.

[attachment=3206:attachment]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, thank you for the update. You and Sassy are both amazing! Continued good thoughts and prayers coming your way...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

We love you Sassy!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Will continue to pray for you and Miss Sassy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan thank you for the update, Sassy sounds like a true little trooper and I will continue to pray that she keeps gaining weight and eating on her own and remains happy and in as good health as she possibly can for a very long time to come


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I'm still praying for Sassy everyday as I'm sure so many others are.


----------



## szaballos (Feb 8, 2006)

Good to hear Sassy is doing a little better. Hugs to you, Sassy and all your babies!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Happy to hear the encouraging news on Sassy. Will continue to pray she improves and does well. Have a good visit with Dr. Jaimie. Thanks also for keeping us updated.


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

> Thanks for all the well wishes! Sassy is doing nicely. She saw the vet yesterday for her weekly check and she has gained nearly half a pound. The vet was thrilled! While her prognosis is guarded, we have found several neurologists who are considered experts in the treatment of GME and we are consulting with them about our options. She is looking forward to a visit this weekend from Dr. Jaimie!
> 
> We are taking things one day at a time. She is eating very well and the feeding tube may not have to be in much longer......[/B]


Hi Susan sooo glad to hear that Sassy is feeling better sweety. You said she gained half a pound that's great








is a good sign. I sure hope that Dr Jamie gives you good news. You say you are taking things one day at a time and that, and having faith is all you can do for Sassy. She is a very lucky girl to have a such a caring mommy. I hope that she continues to eat so they can take the tube out. Mamita continue to keep us updated please. Can wait to hear for even better news







Rosie send her a lickisss.
Hey little Sassy we love you baby








My prayers are for you bebe. God bless you








Rosie and Babi.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhhh Sassy Girl....so glad you are gaining a bit of the weight back and glad that the doctors are a bit more optimistic than they were. So good of your mommy to keep us informed cause we all keep praying and will continue to do so. 

You go girl.


susan


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our prayers and good wishes are with you and YOUR Sassy.

Bella Mia and Sir Micro send LICKS to Sassy.

Sincerely,
Melanie and Sara


----------



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

HI susan ,
how did sassy do this weekend with the the doctors? how is she feeling?
i'm thinking about her and praying to hear good news.
please let us know.
we love you bebe. may God Bless you both.
 rosie and babi


----------

